# Anubias Farm



## DogFish2.0 (Oct 7, 2011)

I've converted the grow bed of my Aquaponic system into an Anubias farm. I'm planing a West African Bio-type Riparium in a 56gl tank. Prior to setting up, I've decided to put a new floor in my home office 1st. I needed a place to hold & grow my collection of Anubias until I'm ready to set up the new tank. With outdoor growing season coming soon, I thought the Aquaponic system was the logical choice.

Here's a link to the aquaponic System build thread: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=194158&highlight=

Current list:

Afzelii 
Barteri
BroadLeaf
Coffeefolia
Cogenesis
Gabon
Galbra
Golden
Heterophylla
Nana
Nana petite
Wrinkled

Also Ludwigia senegalensis

These pics taken with the humidity dome removed.

A. Barteri Flower


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

They sure like what you're doing!


----------



## DogFish2.0 (Oct 7, 2011)

Tex Gal said:


> They sure like what you're doing!


Thanks, I'm getting it fine tuned at point, learning as I go. The Ludwigia senegalensis is starting to 
grow finally.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

I've found that L. senegalensis is sensitive to too much humidity. It seems to get attacked by fungus in these conditions.


----------



## DogFish2.0 (Oct 7, 2011)

Zapins said:


> I've found that L. senegalensis is sensitive to too much humidity. It seems to get attacked by fungus in these conditions.


I'm guessing I'm at 90% humidity and 85+ on temp. I'll pull the gauges of of my crypt emerged tank and check. So far the L. senegalensis is growing.


----------



## DogFish2.0 (Oct 7, 2011)

Checked the perimeters 80% Humidity and 27C temp.


----------



## DogFish2.0 (Oct 7, 2011)

Added a few new plants, new growth on all existing plants.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Looking great!


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

It looks wonderful, Frank!! That tray sure is filling in nicely!! You need to get some variegated and white in there!!


----------



## lonesomeshark (May 2, 2013)

Very cool. Seeing them underwater all the time, I kinda forget that these usually grow emersed, and extremely well by the looks of it! It looks like you have the makings of a very healthy riparium.


----------



## DogFish2.0 (Oct 7, 2011)

Zapins & lonesomeshark - Thanks guys. I'm happy with the progress. This has worked well as my 56g Riparium start up keeps getting pushed back due to other home repair/remodel projects.

Don - I really wanted the White Anubias var. But, it seems the leaves loose the white colors they mature. The Anubias Gold and the tan leaves new leaves of the Coffefolia will offer some contrast.

I'm trying to get a Red West African stem species to grow emersed that will add additional contrast to the dominatelty green tank. Thats a work in progress.


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

there are different types of anubias var. 

I've owned the ghost variegated version before and it puts out light green leaves which turn white as they age. I have anubias stardust that is converting into emersed form right now and taking it's sweet time l0l. And I have my anubias nana variegated that throws out splashed variegation with new leaves and the variegation in those leaves are stable, though some rhizome cuttings don't produce variegation so i don't know what's up with that.

what kind of fertilizers are you using? I only dose osmocote tabs in my emersed tank when i remember because quite frankly if i dosed any liquid ferts the whole tank would explode >_>


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

how do rhizome plants like your substrate? looks too big for my tastes and seems like smaller plants would have trouble getting established. I use turface in my setups and my aroids grow really well in it.


----------



## DogFish2.0 (Oct 7, 2011)

neilshieh said:


> there are different types of anubias var.
> 
> I've owned the ghost variegated version before and it puts out light green leaves which turn white as they age. I have anubias stardust that is converting into emersed form right now and taking it's sweet time l0l. And I have my anubias nana variegated that throws out splashed variegation with new leaves and the variegation in those leaves are stable, though some rhizome cuttings don't produce variegation so i don't know what's up with that.
> 
> what kind of fertilizers are you using? I only dose osmocote tabs in my emersed tank when i remember because quite frankly if i dosed any liquid ferts the whole tank would explode >_>





neilshieh said:


> how do rhizome plants like your substrate? looks too big for my tastes and seems like smaller plants would have trouble getting established. I use turface in my setups and my aroids grow really well in it.


Yes, I am aware there are different var. of Anubias as I have 12 Var. in this set up. :wink:

If you click the link in the OP it will take you to the build thread. This is an aquaponic system. The nutrients come from the Oranada Goldfish in the Sump tank. I have had not problems so far with the grow media size as long as normal hydroponic culture techniques are employed.The anubias are doing very well I'm seeing good root development.


----------



## TEXAS (Jun 5, 2013)

I am going to try this!


----------



## Johnson18 (Mar 28, 2013)

Looking good Dogfish!


----------



## binbin9 (Dec 22, 2011)

very cool, thanks for sharing this idea


----------

